# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2010)



## Vince (1 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

*Época 2010*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro.

*Nomes*

 Anita (Nome não oficial para Tempestade Tropical formada no Atlântico Sul junto ao Brasil)
 Alex
 Bonnie
 Colin
 Danielle
- Earl
- Fiona
- Gaston
- Hermine
- Igor
- Julia
- Karl
- Lisa
- Matthew
- Nicole
- Otto
- Paula
- Richard
- Shary
- Tomas
- Virginie
- Walter


*Links úteis*


*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)

*Imagens de satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images

*Modelos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
PSU E-Wall:
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
FSU Phase Diagrams
SFWMD Model Plots
ECMWF Tropical
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots

*Outros Dados*
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
QuikSCAT
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis

*Radares*
Aruba
Bahamas
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panama
Porto Rico


*Institutos de Meteorologia*
Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
Mexico
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela


*Ferramentas*
Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder





*Origem e trajectos*








*Pico*

O pico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.







*Nº de ciclones ao longo dos meses (acumulado)*






*Origem e trajectos por meses*
Ao longo dos vários meses, nem todo o Atlântico está habitualmente activo da mesma forma.

*Junho*







*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*







NHC


----------



## rafaeltanga (7 Mar 2010 às 13:44)

GFS DATA AT FTPPRD.NCEP.NOAA.GOV/PUB/DATA/NCCF/COM/GFS/PROD/

NOTE: MODELS CONTINUE TO SHOW FAVORABLE ENVIRONMENT FOR
SUBTROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION ALONG THE SOUTHERN/SOUTHEASTERN
COAST OF BRASIL. THE SYSTEM IS MOST LIKELY TO DEVELOP OFF THE
COAST OF SAO PAULO...TO SUSTAIN ORGANIZED DEEP CONVECTION
ON THE OFFSHORE WATERS OF BRASIL. BUT AS THE CYCLONE BECOMES
BETTER ORGANIZED...AND AN ONSHORE FLOW DEVELOPS...TOPOGRAPHICALLY
ENHANCED CONVECTION ALONG THE COAST AND THE SERRA DO MAR IS VERY
LIKELY TO DEVELOP. THE COLD CORE SYSTEM ALOFT WILL SUSTAIN A
CONVECTIVELY UNSTABLE AIR MASS...WITH RISK OF SEVERE CONVECTION
AND WATER SPOUTS. 

Fonte: http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/discussions/fxsa21.html


----------



## rafaeltanga (7 Mar 2010 às 13:46)

*re: Possível transição tropical/subtropical no Sudeste do Brasil*



rafaeltanga disse:


> GFS DATA AT FTPPRD.NCEP.NOAA.GOV/PUB/DATA/NCCF/COM/GFS/PROD/
> 
> NOTE: MODELS CONTINUE TO SHOW FAVORABLE ENVIRONMENT FOR
> SUBTROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION ALONG THE SOUTHERN/SOUTHEASTERN
> ...



An area of disturbed weather has formed off the coast of Brazil, near 18S 38W. This disturbance has the potential to develop into subtropical or tropical depression early next week. Satellite winds estimates from the WindSat instrument show an elongated area of converging winds, but no organized surface circulation. Satellite loops show little organization to the cloud pattern, and only limited heavy thunderstorm activity. Wind shear over the region is about 20 knots, which is rather high, and should keep any development slow. Sea surface temperatures are about 28°C, about 1°C above average, and plenty warm enough to support a tropical storm.

Fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=1442#commenttop


----------



## rafaeltanga (7 Mar 2010 às 13:59)

*re: Possível transição tropical/subtropical no Sudeste do Brasil*

Persiste o alerta para o Litoral: Chuva e condições adversas no mar 
http://ciram.epagri.sc.gov.br/porta...site&idNotic=&tipo_notic=aviso&ixFoto=0&pag=0
Fonte:Epagri/Ciram


----------



## rafaeltanga (7 Mar 2010 às 14:35)

*re: Possível transição tropical/subtropical no Sudeste do Brasil*















Fonte:http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/consensus/fcst/archive/10030700/28.html#track


----------



## Vince (7 Mar 2010 às 17:14)

*Re: Possível transição tropical/subtropical no Sudeste do Brasil*

Analisando o GFS temos uma depressão em altura (cutoff) bem marcada, que posteriormente se acoplará a uma baixa de superfície com muita convecção em águas bastante quentes de 28ºC. Os diagramas de fase mostram algum warm core nos níveis baixos e frio nos altos como é habitual nestas situações, bastante comuns nas águas portuguesas por exemplo. 






Há sempre uma hipótese ténue de transição subtropical ou mesmo tropical numa fase final do ciclo de vida da depressão em altura, pois inicialmente a circulação demasiado forte do vento em altura associado à cutoff dificulta essa transição por cisalhamento do vento (windshear), mas por outro lado ajuda a manter a convecção aquecendo assim os níveis baixos, num equilíbrio precário onde a janela de oportunidade para uma transição é geralmente pequena. 

Agora a grande diferença é que o Brasil tem nesta altura águas com a temperatura acima dos 27/28ºC naquela zona, pelo que uma transição deste género é muito mais fácil do que as situações similares próximas de Portugal, embora o regime de vento no Atlântico Sul seja normalmente mais hostil que no norte, mas há sempre excepções como já sucedeu no passado.

Evolução interessante para se seguir. Para já mantém-se ainda muito desorganizado.


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2010 às 18:59)

Bem, e a situação que estava a ser seguida no tópico do Brasil foi movida para aqui pois temos um Invest oficial no Atlântico Sul, ao largo do sudeste do Brasil.
Desconheço os procedimentos, quem lançou o Invest foi o NHC embora oficialmente ninguém tenha responsabilidade  tropical nesta zona, recebeu o número 90SL, noutro local 90Q, se tiver que ser nomeada penso que não podem ser usados os nomes do Atlântico Norte.

A previsão é de um deslocamento muito lento para sudeste afastando-se da costa brasileira.


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2010 às 22:23)

Poderá evoluir para ciclone tropical ao fim do dia 



> SOUTH AMERICA FORECAST DISCUSSION - INTERNATIONAL DESKS
> NWS HYDROMETEOROLOGICAL PREDICTION CENTER CAMP SPRINGS MD
> 1157 AM EST TUE MAR 09 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2010 às 12:04)

Depois da transição subtropical de ontem ou mesmo anteontem, hoje já é notoriamente um puro ciclone tropical.  
Mas não receberá nome pois não há nomes nesta região, a receber já teria sido ontem pois já tinha sido classificado como ciclone subtropical.

O trajecto leva-o para sudeste afastando-se do Brasil para águas mais frias onde acabará absorvido por um cavado.


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2010 às 19:31)

Segundo a estimativa Dvorak das 17:45z é uma Tempestade Tropical com ventos de 35kt (T2.5)


South Atlantic Ocean Basin:

   DATE/TIME     LAT      LON      CLASSIFICATION       STORM
  10/1745 UTC   29.9S     46.6W       *T2.5/2.5*         INVEST  
  10/1045 UTC   29.8S     47.5W       T2.0/2.0         INVEST  
  10/0545 UTC   29.5S     48.0W        ST2.5           INVEST  
  09/2345 UTC   29.8S     48.1W        ST2.5           INVEST  
  09/1745 UTC   30.0S     48.3W        ST1.5           INVEST  
  09/1145 UTC   30.6S     48.0W        ST1.5           INVEST  
  09/0615 UTC   30.4S     46.0W        ST1.5           INVEST  
  08/2345 UTC   29.8S     45.1W        ST1.5           INVEST


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2010 às 12:33)

A tempestade tropical sem nome hoje parece ter o LLC mais exposto do lado norte que ontem e nota-se talvez já alguns sinais de transição extra-tropical a sul, pelo que talvez esteja já um pouco mais fraca. O último best track disponível é o das 00z onde apresentava ventos de 40kt e pressão mínima de 1000hpa.







O sistema não terá nome pelas razões já referidas. O furacão Catarina de 2004 tem esse nome não oficial porque afectou o Estado de Santa Catarina no Brasil.
Ciclones tropicais ou subtropicais no Atlântico Sul são muito raros. Tal como este, o Catarina também foi em Março, que em termos de hemisfério se traduz no mês de Setembro na temporada de furacões do Atlântico norte, ou seja, o mês do pico da temporada se pudéssemos fazer uma analogia a uma temporada existente no Atlântico Sul.

Há outros casos de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico Sul, uma lista pode ser vista aqui:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Atlantic_tropical_cyclone


O NHC tem dado apoio mas não de forma oficial e directa, apenas através de outros serviços da NOAA como os marítimos, apenas o Brasil tem jurisdição naquela área para fazer avisos ou classificar o sistema.

Talvez no futuro se possa incluir o Atlântico Sul na área do NHC bem como os nomes. Apesar de serem raros, pelos vistos lá vão aparecendo de vez em quando. Este não foi problemático devido a manter-se afastado da costa, mas poderia não ser assim.


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2010 às 11:49)

O sistema do Brasil já fez a transição extra-tropical. Aqui fica um historial do mesmo, começou numa cutoff que fez a transição subtropical, posteriormente tropical e agora extratropical

   DATE/TIME     LAT      LON      CLASSIFICATION      

  11/1745 UTC   32.9S     42.3W     EXTRATROPICAL     
  11/1145 UTC   31.8S     44.0W       T2.5/2.5         
  11/0545 UTC   31.0S     44.6W       T2.0/2.5         
  10/2345 UTC   30.9S     45.5W       T2.5/2.5         
  10/1745 UTC   29.9S     46.6W       T2.5/2.5      
  10/1045 UTC   29.8S     47.5W       T2.0/2.0       
  10/0545 UTC   29.5S     48.0W        ST2.5          
  09/2345 UTC   29.8S     48.1W        ST2.5          
  09/1745 UTC   30.0S     48.3W        ST1.5          
  09/1145 UTC   30.6S     48.0W        ST1.5          
  09/0615 UTC   30.4S     46.0W        ST1.5



Vários serviços Meteo privados e regionais do Brasil decidiram conjuntamente atribuir o nome de *«Anita»* ao sistema.



> STATEMENT
> 
> RARE SOUTH ATLANTIC TROPICAL STORM DESIGNATED ANITA
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2010 às 12:10)

Como este tópico começou mais cedo que o habitual devido a este raro sistema no Atlântico Sul, aproveito para colocar as previsões de longo prazo para a temporada de Furacões de 2010 que vão aparecendo. A dupla Gray/Klotzbach fez um outlook em Dezembro, mas deve estar a lançar um novo em breve, pelo que é melhor esperar por essa.

*Joe Bastardi /AccuWeather*
Joe Bastardi da AccuWeather lançou anteontem a sua 1ª previsão , prevendo uma temporada activa acima do normal, mais parecida com 2008 (activa) do que a época calma do ano passado. Bastardi o ano passado esteve muito bem, mas diga-se que o ano passado praticamente toda a gente esteve bem prevendo uma época normal ou abaixo do normal devido ao El Niño (que gera muito windshear), que foi bem previsto e de forma consistente pelos modelos, e a temporada comportou-se como esperado nesse padrão, o que nem sempre acontece.

As razões que Bastardi aponta para uma época bastante activa são:

- O rápido enfraquecimento do El Niño
- Temperaturas da água bastante quentes 
- Ventos alísios mais fracos trazendo menos SAL (poeira e ar seco) de África, o que implica (comentário meu) mais sistemas de Cabo Verde.
- Muita humidade (devido à água quente) para alimentar sistemas tropicais





> *2010 Hurricane Season Will Be More Active, Joe Bastardi Predicts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2010 às 22:05)

Já saiu a previsão de Abril de Gray e Klotzbach. Reforçam a previsão de uma época bastante activa adiantada em Dezembro devido à maior consistência dos modelos a preverem o fim do El Nino e também pela temperatura da água excepcionalmente quente na MDR (Main Development Region) como referido noutros tópicos, está com a maior anomalia positiva desde que há registos.




> *EXTENDED RANGE FORECAST OF ATLANTIC SEASONAL HURRICANE ACTIVITY AND LANDFALL STRIKE PROBABILITY FOR 2010*
> 
> We continue to foresee above-average activity for the 2010 Atlantic hurricane season. We have increased our seasonal forecast from the mid-point of our initial early December prediction due to a combination of anomalous warming of Atlantic tropical sea surface temperatures and a more confident view that the current El Niño will weaken. We anticipate an above-average probability of United States and Caribbean major hurricane landfall.
> (as of 7 April 2010)
> ...




Na previsão apontam para 15 sistemas nomeados, dos quais 8 seriam furacões e entre estes, 4 seriam major (cat 3). A média é de 9,6 / 5,9 /2,3







Eles encontram analogias com as seguintes épocas: 1958, 1966, 1969, 1998 and 2005
Em todas elas há sistemas tropicais ou remanescentes pelas nossas águas.



*1958*







*1966*







*1969*







*1998*







*2005*


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2010 às 23:10)

Um comparativo da anomalia da temperatura da água entre agora, o ano passado 2009 e ainda 2005. 
É notória a semelhança com 2005, excluindo o Golfo do México, estando ainda mais quentes na MDR  este ano do que em 2005, o ano louco dos furacões no Atlântico. 
Mas claro, isto é tudo relativo, são padrões gerais e na prática as coisas podem evoluir de forma diferente quando entrarmos na época.

*2010*







*2009*







*2005*








Sem o El Nino teremos menos shear e mais sistemas a formarem-se na zona de Cabo Verde e previsões de longo prazo do ECMWF apontam para a continuação de um padrão de anticiclone enfraquecido, o que poderia significar ciclones a formarem-se e a curvarem mais cedo para norte, podendo afectar por exemplo os Açores.


----------



## QNH (13 Abr 2010 às 20:38)

Olá. Gostava de fazer uma pergunta.
Tenho evitado fazer férias nas Caraíbas no Verão sempre com receio de passar uma tempestade tropical ou um furacão, no entanto, este ano vou abrir uma excepção e vou no final de Julho para a República Dominicana. É certo que é uma lotaria a previsão destas coisas, mas o que gostava de saber era uma coisa muito simples. 
Um evento desta grandeza é "coisa" em média para durar muitos dias? ou apenas alguns dias, ou até mesmo horas? 
Muito obrigado desde já.


----------



## stormy (13 Abr 2010 às 21:56)

boas, QNH
Primeiro, o ano em que escolheste finalmente arriscar é aquele em que talvez venham a ocorrer bastantes tempestades tropicais ( tudo aponta para uma epoca activa)....basicamente não vale a pena ter medo e evitar ir lá aos locais dentro das areas paciveis de serem afectadas por estes sistemas, pelo facto de ser impossivel adivinhar ao certo se essa zona vai ser afectada ou não..como deves saber mesmo a 4 dias é dificil prever o tracking quanto mais a varios meses e apenas com a indicação de que a epoca tende a ser activa.
No que toca aos fenomenos em si...cada um é um misterio em si proprio, há sistemas enormes e poderosos, há os que são pequenos e fracos, há os de rapido movimento, os de lento movimento, etc..
O que mais importa nisto tudo é a intensidade, sistemas poderosos são sempre perigosos quer demorem 5h ou 24h a passar, enquanto os fracos podem dar em umas horas de chuva e ventos mas nada de grave.
Quando fores lá de viagem pasa por cá e concerteza que estaremos todos a acompanhar o evoluir da coisa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Abr 2010 às 00:37)

Vince disse:


> Sem o El Nino teremos menos shear e mais sistemas a formarem-se na zona de Cabo Verde e previsões de longo prazo do ECMWF apontam para a continuação de um padrão de anticiclone enfraquecido, o que poderia significar ciclones a formarem-se e a curvarem mais cedo para norte, podendo afectar por exemplo os Açores.




Se as previsões dos modelos se confirmarem com a suposta fragilidade do El Niño, teremos de enfrentar um Verão bastante activo e com maiores chances de se formarem verdadeiras tempestades atlânticas em rumo a Nordeste e mesmo a Norte do Atlântico sem o devido bloqueio anticiclónico estando os Açores uma vez mais no seu caminho.

Mas por experiência posso dizer que as pessoas já nem irão fazer muito caso dos alertas. Até porque em dias de ciclones ou furacões as pessoas continuam a sair à rua como sempre fizeram.

Prova disso foi o alerta dado ao Gordon que tudo levava a crer que ia passar pelas ilhas, quando de facto a unica ilha que foi mais fustigada foi Santa Maria. O Governo dos Açores tinha tomado todas as providências necessárias com portos fechados, escolas , ligações marítimas, e outras instituições públicas fechadas, bem como os aeroportos. Isso tudo implicou um enorme gasto financeiro em mantimentos vários que acabaram por se deteriorar nos portos, em pessoas que não tiveram meio nenhum de ir aos hospitais de ilhas mais próximas por motivos vários de saúde e até para irem dar à luz, por terem estado fechados todas as ligações que seriam destinadas das ilhas mais pequenas como Flores, Graciosa, Corvo São Jorge e Santa Maria para as ilhas maiores, daí que se tal acontecer novamente, as pessoas já nem vão fazer caso porque houve muita gente nos Açores que perdeu muito dinheiro à custa desse furacão que de furacão só teve o seu nome.

Mas pronto! O que é certo é que ainda estamos um pouco longe longe do Verão e os modelos certamente irão sendo mais actualizados ao pormenor, mas é uma situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Tex (30 Abr 2010 às 00:27)

Boas a todos.
Eu, tal como alguem que postou atrás, estou a pensar arriscar este ano e passar uma semana nas caraíbas no Verão, em finais de Julho ou início de Agosto. Sabem-me dizer de entre os locais habituais de veraneio (Cuba, Rep. Dominicana, Jamaica, Riviera Maya)  quais são os que têm maior ou menor probabilidade de ser fustigados por um furacão nessa época? Obrigado


----------



## icewoman (30 Abr 2010 às 11:32)

*furacoes atlantico 2010*

bom dia,

sou leiga nestas questões metereologicas, mas gostava de colocar a seguinte questão?

este ano o AA continuará mais deslocada do que a sua posicção normal, surgindo assim um Outuno e consequentemente um inverno semelhante ao deste ano ( muito chuvoso , tempo de sudoeste...)?

existe mais possibilidades de surgirem fenomenos ( furacões) na ilha da Madeira?

obrigada.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Mai 2010 às 01:53)

*Re: furacoes atlantico 2010*



icewoman disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> sou leiga nestas questões metereologicas, mas gostava de colocar a seguinte questão?
> 
> ...



Sim é possível. Tudo é possível. Porque não seria possível? Basta para isso existirem os ingredientes necessários, embora contudo os Açores sejam de longe mais vulneráveis e propícios à passagem dessas tempestades tropicais do que a Madeira, uma vez que se localizam na rota exacta dessas mesmas tempestades que vagueiam pelo Atlântico Norte.

Curiosamente para quem defendia a pés juntos que esse ano o AA dos Açores estaria enfraquecido, enganou-se então profundamente porque o que as previsões mais apontam é que ele não saia daqui do Atlântico nem tão cedo, sendo (pelo menos isso) os Açores ou eventualmente a Madeira abraçados por uma frente perdida que a todo o esforço ainda chega até nós.
A meteorologia por vezes tem dessas coisas. Prega-nos por vezes umas boas partidas sem esperarmos por elas.

Vamos aguardar mais para o Verão e esperar que as águas oceânicas subam mais um pouco para vermos com maior pormenor o seguimento disso.


----------



## Slater (19 Mai 2010 às 16:42)

Boas para todos,

Vou para a R.Dominicana no dia 30 de Maio.

Como esta actividade por aqueles lados, prevesse alguma coisa nos proximos dias?

Com os dias que começam a ficar aqui por Portugal espero bem não ter azar por aquelas bandas...

O meu obrigado a quem me responder!


----------



## MSantos (19 Mai 2010 às 22:23)

Slater disse:


> Boas para todos,
> 
> Vou para a R.Dominicana no dia 30 de Maio.
> 
> ...



Ola

Nesta altura do ano normalmente não há tempestades perigosas, mas pelo sim pelo não vá acompanhando o nosso forum, se surgir alguma ameaça irá saber neste tópico

Neste momento não há nenhuma tempestade ou furacão activo no Atlântico


----------



## Slater (20 Mai 2010 às 00:55)

MSantos disse:


> Ola
> 
> Nesta altura do ano normalmente não há tempestades perigosas, mas pelo sim pelo não vá acompanhando o nosso forum, se surgir alguma ameaça irá saber neste tópico
> 
> Neste momento não há nenhuma tempestade ou furacão activo no Atlântico



Obrigado pela resposta e esclarecimento!

Certamente irei acompanhando o Forum, até porque voces aqui sao incansaveis na ajuda/informação ao pessoal!

Bem haja!


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2010 às 10:05)

A época começa normalmente em Junho, e costuma ainda ser uma altura tranquila. Mas este ano dadas as temperaturas elevadas da água as coisas são capazes de começar a aquecer mais cedo. O Windshear também não é forte.

Por acaso nos últimos dias os modelos tem estado a mostrar uma perturbação no sul do mar das Caraíbas e outra a norte das Caraíbas ao largo da costa leste americana. A primeira seria puramente tropical mas para já modelada de forma fraca e meio errática, a outra parece ser um sistema com potencialidade de ser tornar híbrido.
Nos modelos ontem era possível seguir melhor esta perturbação, a tendência era de passar num trajecto NNE algures entre Cuba e Haiti lá para 6ªfeira da próxima semana dissipando-se posteriormente, mas nas saídas de hoje o sistema perdeu personalidade e já não é assim tão perceptível. 

*Vários modelos - Ontem 12z*







*Vários modelos - Hoje 00z*







O ECMWF na saída de hoje também mostra ambas as perturbações tendo também a das Caraíbas como sistema pouco organizado.


*ECMWF a 168 horas*







Mas falamos de modelos e sistemas que ainda não se formaram e faltando muitas horas não são de grande confiança, mas são pelo menos os primeiros sinais desta nova temporada.


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2010 às 19:33)

No Atlântico uma das áreas referidas há 2 dias foi decretada como Invest 90L
Trata-se da área a norte das Caraíbas onde os modelos prevêem a formação de uma depressão não tropical que posteriormente poderá evoluir para depressão híbrida subtropical ao deslocar-se sobre ou nas proximidades da corrente do Golfo. Esta depressão deverá aproximar-se da costa leste americana sendo posteriormente no GFS absorvida  por uma depressão do Atlântico que passará a norte dos Açores daqui a uma semana, no ECMWF ficaria estacionária junto à costa dos EUA.
A evolução desta perturbação ainda vai levar 2 ou 3 dias, parece um pouco prematuro para já o Invest , mas suponho que os meteorologistas também estejam impacientes para começar a seguir alguma coisa, ou mais provavelmente, para testar rotinas.







*GFS a 108 horas*







*ECMWF a 96 horas*









A outra perturbação do sul do mar das Caraíbas para meados da próxima parece ter vindo a perder suporte nos modelos de referência GFS e ECM, que mantem apenas uma perturbação numa zona alargada e desorganizada de baixas pressões, contudo alguns modelos como o CMC e NGP ainda insistem num sistema melhor organizado. Situação a seguir, dado o trajecto NE desta perturbação.


----------



## Rog (24 Mai 2010 às 17:27)

O Invest 90L está a merecer mais atenção e acompanhamento pelo centro de furacões. Esta perturbação poderá se tornar num sistema subtropical nas próximas 48h:








> 1. SATELLITE IMAGES AND SURFACE OBSERVATIONS INDICATE THAT THE
> NON-TROPICAL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM CENTERED ABOUT 475 MILES SOUTHWEST
> OF BERMUDA HAS NOT BECOME BETTER ORGANIZED SINCE YESTERDAY.  THIS
> SYSTEM IS PRODUCING A LARGE AREA OF DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND
> ...


----------



## Slater (24 Mai 2010 às 23:40)

Domingo la vou até a R.Dominicana, espero que esse 90L não me venha a estragar as férias


----------



## Rog (25 Mai 2010 às 14:24)

Slater disse:


> Domingo la vou até a R.Dominicana, espero que esse 90L não me venha a estragar as férias



O Invest 90L não apresentou grande evolução nas últimas horas, e o NHC diminuiu a possbilidade de se tornar um sistema tropical ou subtropical. 






Quanto ao trajecto previsto, será para o Atlântico, não representando risco caso possa evoluir nos próximos dias. 






Imagem de satélite:


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2010 às 22:40)

Slater disse:


> Domingo la vou até a R.Dominicana, espero que esse 90L não me venha a estragar as férias



O 90L não implica com essa zona, está ao largo da costa leste americana, e de qualquer forma não conseguiu evoluir nestes dias, e a janela de oportunidade está a fechar-se pois o windshear tende a aumentar.

Tinha referido há dias outra área, do sul do Mar das Caraíbas dado que os modelos viam lá qualquer coisa nos próximos dias. Para já não há nada mas do lado do Pacífico há uma perturbação, e pelo menos parte da energia poderia atravessar a América Central para as Caraíbas.






Dos modelos de referência, o ECMWF não desenvolve nada, o GFS tem uma perturbação fraca, talvez uma depressão tropical, que passaria entre o leste de Cuba e a Hispaniola a 108/120 horas (próximo Domingo). Para já nada de muito preocupante preocupante.


*ECMWF 120h*






*GFS 114h*


----------



## Slater (27 Mai 2010 às 00:22)

Vince:

Obrigado pelo update da situação!

Curtia ir apanhar uns dias de Sol, mas seja o que a Mae Natureza Quizer!

Um abraço


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Mai 2010 às 22:32)

As temperaturas oceânicas neste momento no Atlântico Norte estão ainda um pouco frias para época do ano. 18 ºC de máxima, o que se formos a comparar com anos anteriores está ainda um pouco fria.

Mas calma, até porque ainda nem entrámos no Verão. 
Com o Anticiclone a fortalecer-se cada vez mais no Atlântico, seguramente que as temperaturas irão subir mais depressa.
O que é certo é que se a presença anticilónica se intensificar cada vez mais, este será mais um ano de alguma preocupação em termos de precipitação como foi o ano passado. Esperemos que não.

Vamos lá ver que surpresas nos aguardam para este verão.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2010 às 23:04)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> As temperaturas oceânicas neste momento no Atlântico Norte estão ainda um pouco frias para época do ano. 18 ºC de máxima, o que se formos a comparar com anos anteriores está ainda um pouco fria.



O Atlântico tem estado bastante quente, na MDR esteve ao nível de registos históricos, mas há uma região com anomalia negativa que chega aos Açores. 







Penso que os Açores deverão manter-se com temperatura da água abaixo da média nos próximos meses pois parece estar em curso o padrão "trípolo" (Atlantic Ocean tripole) no Atlântico norte, quente-frio-quente. Uma das razões apontadas nalgumas das previsões da época activa é este padrão, que ocorreu por exemplo na temporada "louca" de 2005. Noutras referem o padrão ferradura (Atlantic horse-shoe pattern)  que levará a maiores bloqueios no Atlântico norte, um dos factores que deve estar por detrás dalgumas previsões de Verão quente na Europa (mas a que escapariam os Açores).


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2010 às 23:13)

A NOAA divulgou hoje o seu outlook para a temporada. Prognóstico de temporada activa como os restantes outlooks já aqui divulgados.
Pode se consultado aqui:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/outlooks/hurricane.shtml


Esperam com uma probabilidade de 70% que ocorram: 

* 14 a 23 Tempestades nomeadas
sendo:
* 8 a 14 Furacões
sendo:
 * 3 a 7  Furacões categoria >=3 (Major)

* ACE entre 155% a 270% da média


----------



## José P. (27 Mai 2010 às 23:19)

Boas a todos e parabéns pelo espectacular forum! Muito informátivo!

Bom esse outlook parece prever bastante actividade furaconica  ...

Estou de partida para a Riviera Maya no proximo domingo, e conto ficar a semana (volto no dia 6). Acham que haverá grande probabilidade de problemas?


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2010 às 00:00)

José P. disse:


> Estou de partida para a Riviera Maya no proximo domingo, e conto ficar a semana (volto no dia 6). Acham que haverá grande probabilidade de problemas?



Penso que não haverá problemas. Há a hipótese (pouco provável) de se formar eventualmente uma depressão tropical nas Caraíbas que já teria passado no início das vossas viagens, mas hoje o modelo GFS que tinha qualquer coisa também recuou. É provável que em Cuba e Republica Dominicana apanhem alguma chuva devido a alguma instabilidade na zona, que de qualquer forma não seria nada de relevante para a região nem estragaria férias, chuva tipicamente tropical que dura pouco tempo para logo a seguir ficar sol, e parece ser mais forte a instabilidade esta semana que na seguinte.
Essa instabilidade é para já muito menos provável na Rivieira que em Cuba e Republica Dominicana. 

De qualquer forma, os trópicos às vezes são uma caixa de surpresas, mantenham-se informados por aqui. A temperatura da água ronda os 29/30ºC, bela sopa para nadar, mas os ciclones também gostam de nadar nela. A temporada promete ser agitada, fazem bem em ir nesta altura, as últimas semanas ainda "seguras".


----------



## José P. (28 Mai 2010 às 07:02)

Muito, muito obrigado!

De facto este forum é muito interessante, mesmo para acompanha-lo após férias. 

Vou grava-lo nos meus preferidos.

Cumprimentos,

JP


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2010 às 19:19)

*Época de furacões do Atlântico Norte 2010*



> Durante a época de furacões de 2009  foram registados 9 furacões no Atlântico Norte, o que a caracterizou com uma das mais calmas da última década.
> 
> O Metoffice prevê, com base nos últimos dados de que dispõe, que a época de furacões de 2010 no Atlântico Norte poderá ser caracterizada por forte actividade.
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Mai 2010 às 23:52)

Ainda ontem na Sic Notícias vi uma reportagem que a NOAA dizia que a época de tempestades no Atlantico de 2010 será a mais activa jamais registada.

Mas já todos nós sabemos como é a Comunicação Social. Sempre com uma forte tendência em exagerar as notícias. Jamais acho que não é a palavra correcta mas pronto.

O que é certo é que espero ansioso por essa época... Vamos lá ver que surpresas é que estarão reservadas para os Açores este ano


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2010 às 11:13)

José P. disse:


> Estou de partida para a Riviera Maya no proximo domingo, e conto ficar a semana (volto no dia 6). Acham que haverá grande probabilidade de problemas?








Houve algumas mudanças desde ontem no seu caso.
A perturbação 90E no Pacífico tem-se mantido muito estacionária o que traz sempre muita incerteza sobre o seu movimento. A mesma é praticamente uma depressão tropical, só ainda não foi classificada porque deve estar a ser difícil identificar uma circulação em superfície bem definida.

Há a possibilidade dela seguir para NE pelo que passaria na sua zona, mas é apenas uma possibilidade ainda incerta. Mas de referir que um trajecto sobre Terra normalmente destrói o sistema, ainda para mais por atravessar uma zona bastante montanhosa. Mas o que sobrar eventualmente poderia trazer alguma chuva intensa pelo menos durante um dia, de segunda para terça-feira à zona da Riviera. Mas como referi, é bastante incerto, o mais provável é que o sistema se desorganize completamente sobre a Guatemala e sul do México, deixando a maior parte da água nessa zona trazendo problemas a essas regiões devido às montanhas.

Na imagem está assinalada outra área, em que nos últimos dias se falou da possibilidade de alguma da instabilidade do Pacífico passar para as Caraíbas e eventualmente se formar alguma coisa. Essa energia de facto está a passar, mas não está previsto por qualquer modelo que se forme algo.


----------



## José P. (29 Mai 2010 às 18:08)

Boas.

Isso tem a ver com o ciclone tropical Agatha?!


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2010 às 18:18)

José P. disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Isso tem a ver com o ciclone tropical Agatha?!



Sim, acabou por ser classificado como Tempestade Tropical ao final desta manhã, que era o distúrbio  antes chamado 90E.
O Agatha vai previsivelmente desfazer-se nas serras da Guatemala e sul do México, mas alguns modelos prevêem que os restos evoluam rumo ao Yucatan, daí ter dito que por um lado não sobreviveria como ciclone (e o NHC assim prevê agora)  por outro é possível que apanhe com alguma chuva mais forte de 2ª ou 3ªfeira dos restos do sistema, embora isso possa não ser necessariamente assim.

Para exemplificar, dois mapas de 2 diferentes modelos, com a precipitação acumulada, onde pode percepcionar o "rasto" da precipitação. Noto que é precipitação acumulada, não está sempre a chover, na carta é que vai aparecendo a chuva nova em cima da anterior. Ou seja, quando os restos passarem na zona da Riviera seguem rumo ao golfo e pára de chover na Riviera. 

*hwrf (até 72 horas) *





*gfdl (até 72 horas)*





Mas como referi, pode até nem ser assim, são coisas que mudam a cada saída, antes tinha um trajecto mais rumo a Cuba. E nessa zona não parece nada de especial, há até quem aprecie ver uma boa chuva tropical, e com um bocado de sorte boa parte dela será na noite de 2ª para 3ªf.


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2010 às 01:39)

A perturbação remanescente da Agatha sempre ocorreu como previsto por alguns modelos há dias atrás. Chegou a apresentar alguma circulação nos níveis médios mas não nos baixos. Não chegou a afectar a Riviera, passou próximo e entretanto parece estar a dissipar-se. Prossegue mais para norte onde o windshear é mais intenso pelo que é quase nula a possibilidade de algo se formar a partir daqui.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## José P. (10 Jun 2010 às 17:11)

É verdade, o tempo esteve espectacular e sem problemas.

Mas penso que a partir de agora é preciso ter redobrado cuidado com as caraibas e golfo do méxico.


----------



## Rog (13 Jun 2010 às 19:48)

Invest 92L, com probabilidade de 50% de evoluir para tropical nas próximas 48h:













> 200 PM EDT SUN JUN 13 2010
> 
> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chingula (13 Jun 2010 às 21:03)

Rog disse:


> Invest 92L, com probabilidade de 50% de evoluir para tropical nas próximas 48h:



Depressão tropical penso que já é...agora o cavamento e evolução para Tempestade tropical e eventualmente Furacão, só em latitude superior a 10 N.


----------



## Vince (13 Jun 2010 às 22:31)

Rog disse:


> Invest 92L, com probabilidade de 50% de evoluir para tropical nas próximas 48h:



WOW, algo muito raro de se ver numa latitude tão baixa e nesta altura !! Muito difícil ter alguma circulação tão próximo do equador.

Estive a pesquisar bases de dados e nunca se formou um ciclone tropical tão cedo nesta zona na era moderna. O mais próximo que houve foi a Ana a 19 de Junho 1979, um pouco documentado de 1993,  e depois a Bertha mas já a 1 de Julho de 2008, e a Bertha de 1996 a 6 de Julho. 
A Bertha de 2008 na altura bateu o recorde de ciclone tropical mais cedo tão a leste.


Em Junho:







Em Julho temos estes, em que os primeiros foram os acima referidos:


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2010 às 22:59)

Chingula disse:


> Depressão tropical penso que já é...agora o cavamento e evolução para Tempestade tropical e eventualmente Furacão, só em latitude superior a 10 N.



Ainda não é depressão tropical oficialmente,o NHC ainda não considerou o sistema com organização e força suficiente para merecer essa classificação

É normal formarem-se tempestades trópicais que evoluem apartir de ondas tropicais que saiem do continente africano, mas normalmente só ocorrem numa fase mais avançada da época.


----------



## Chingula (13 Jun 2010 às 23:59)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda não é depressão tropical oficialmente,o NHC ainda não considerou o sistema com organização e força suficiente para merecer essa classificação
> 
> É normal formarem-se tempestades trópicais que evoluem apartir de ondas tropicais que saiem do continente africano, mas normalmente só ocorrem numa fase mais avançada da época.



Comunicado das 1845 do dia 13 de Junho...disponível na página da NOAA:

"A BROAD AREA OF CYCLONIC CIRCULATION IS IN THE CENTRAL TROPICAL 
ATLANTIC EMBEDDED WITHIN THE ITCZ...FOCUSED ON A 1012 MB SURFACE 
LOW CENTERED NEAR 7N35W IN. THE MOISTURE AND INSTABILITY 
SURROUNDING THE LOW IS GENERATING SCATTERED MODERATE TO STRONG 
CONVECTION FROM THE EQUATOR TO 13N BETWEEN 30W AND 44W. THIS 
SYSTEM IS EMBEDDED IN A LARGE AREA OF DEEP LAYER MOISTURE NOTED 
IN THE TOTAL PRECIPITABLE WATER IMAGERY. UPPER LEVEL DIFFLUENCE 
ASSOCIATED WITH AN UPPER LEVEL RIDGE OVER NORTHEASTERN SOUTH 
AMERICA IS HELPING TO VENTILATE CONVECTION AND SUSTAIN LIFT IN 
THE SURFACE TO MID-LEVEL CYCLONIC CIRCULATION. THE UPPER AND 
LOWER LEVEL ATMOSPHERIC CONDITIONS IN THE VICINITY OF THE LOW 
INDICATE A MEDIUM CHANCE...50 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING 
A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS."

Pode haver conceitos diferentes...mas penso tratar-se de uma depressão de 1012 hPa...e tropical porque obviamente está associada à Zona Intertropical de Convergência...


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2010 às 01:34)

Chingula disse:


> Pode haver conceitos diferentes...mas penso tratar-se de uma depressão de 1012 hPa...e tropical porque obviamente está associada à Zona Intertropical de Convergência...



É de facto uma questão de conceitos e nomenclatura tropical específica do Atlântico e do NHC. Oficialmente ainda não é considerada uma depressão tropical, é considerada para já apenas uma área de baixas pressões (tropical low) ou distúrbio/perturbação tropical desorganizado (tropical disturbance), neste caso uma onda aberta (open wave). Apenas quando se comprovar a existência de uma baixa fechada com circulação nos níveis baixos, o chamado LLC (Low level circulation) com convecção persistente durante um razoável tempo sobre o centro dessa circulação é que se considera que nasceu um ciclone tropical (deu-se efectivamente a ciclogenese tropical) e apenas aí é que o NHC lhe chamará oficialmente Depressão Tropical, que no Atlântico corresponde a um ciclone tropical efectivo. Este ano já não temos as imagens do Quikscat, apenas o Ascat de qualidade inferior, o que pode atrasar a confirmação ou não da existência de um LLC nestas situações.


De qualquer forma, pelas imagens de satélite com circulação e bandas tão evidentes provavelmente já será de facto uma depressão tropical, o NHC é que costuma ser um bocado conservador e demorado em classificar sistemas longínquos em alto mar, talvez num dos próximos avisos nasça oficialmente a primeira depressão tropical desta temporada, provavelmente apenas no aviso já com imagens satélite diurnas por causa do LLC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2010 às 08:48)

O NHC ainda não arrisca a Classificassão do disturbio em Depressão Tropical mas aumentou para 60% a probabilidade do sistema se desenvolver 



> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2010 às 18:23)

Para acompanhar, não existe nenhum site para ver tipo sat24?


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2010 às 22:32)

Pedro disse:


> Para acompanhar, não existe nenhum site para ver tipo sat24?



http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/float1.html

Na primeira página deste tópico ou neste, estão dezenas de links.


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2010 às 22:47)

O 92L não impressiona de todo hoje, a circulação na superfície nunca foi perfeita, um tanto ou quanto alongada, e a convecção é modesta, embora pareça estar a melhorar nos últimos frames.







O NHC diminuiu a probabilidade de se formar uma depressão tropical para 40%.

Nos próximos dias com a subida de latitude aproxima-se de shear forte provocado por uma TUTT o que deve complicar ainda mais as coisas. 

Shear GFS 30h







Shear GFS 60h










Shear GFS 90h







De qualquer forma não chega mesmo a meter-se no shear mais intenso, talvez tenha uma hipótese mantendo-se sempre a sul dessa faixa.
Dos modelos globais apenas o CMC mantém o sistema a sobreviver a toda a travessia das Caraíbas para depois se intensificar, um cenário bastante improvável para já, pois é dos modelos menos fiáveis nesta campo.  


Mais a leste saiu outra onda tropical imponente de Africa, mas não apresenta qualquer circulação para já. 







Independentemente de se desenvolverem ou não, é de assinalar estarmos a seguir ondas nesta zona já nesta altura do ano, por exemplo o ano passado a primeira que seguimos foi a 13 de Julho.  Parecem sinais fortes da temporada que se avizinha.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Jun 2010 às 19:47)

Vince disse:


> É de assinalar estarmos a seguir ondas nesta zona já nesta altura do ano, por exemplo o ano passado a primeira que seguimos foi a 13 de Julho.



Realmente é de espantar estarmos a meados de Junho e já se estarem a formar as típicas ondas tropicais no cinturão do hemisfério Norte...


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2010 às 09:12)

92L depois de vários no Oceano, está agora às portas das Caraíbas, mas sem qualquer perigo. Anteontem tinha circulação bem definida mas convexão muito fraca, ontem já praticamente não tinha circulação,e hoje é uma mera onda tropical desorganizada.


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2010 às 10:58)

Desde há alguns dias que o modelo ECMWF prevê a formação de uma baixa pressão nas Caraíbas que evoluiria para ciclone tropical intensificando-se bastante (furacão) no Golfo do México. Noutros modelos existe uma perturbação mais fraca no CMC e praticamente nada no GFS. Cenário a acompanhar, pois a dar-se iria complicar muito as operações na fuga de petróleo e gás no Golfo. Mas para já o ECMWF está solitário na grande intensidade da perturbação.

*ECMWF (48-216 horas)*


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2010 às 19:04)

Foi decretado um novo Invest nas Caraíbas, 93L, numa zona com trovoadas que se tem vindo a intensificar bastante nas últimas horas. Para já não apresenta qualquer circulação. Será isto que o ECMWF está a ver ? É possível.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2010 às 01:37)

*Alerta no Caribe frente possível tempestade tropical *

Os governos e a população do Caribe redobraram hoje a vigilância meteorológica frente a possível formação de uma tempestade tropical na região nas próximas 48 horas. Países como Trinidad e Tobago, Barbados, Antigua e Barbuda, Ilhas Vírgenes Britânicas, Anguila e Montserrat observam com atenção um fenômeno que tem 50 por cento de possibilidades de converter-se em ciclone.
Os prognósticos indicam que nas Antillas Menores se intensificarão os aguaceiros, tempestades com raios e rajadas de ventos fortes e, em consequência, crescerão os riscos de inundações, transbordamento de rios e deslizes. Segundo o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos, o fenômeno move-se para o Caribe central, com rumo oeste-noroeste, a 16 quilômetros por hora.
Os modelos climatológicos projetam que a perturbação passará sobre Haiti e Cuba antes de se mover para o Golfo do México, saturado de petróleo na superfície pela explosão e posterior afundamento de uma plataforma norte-americana dois meses atrás.
A onda tropical originou-se na semana anterior, a cerca de 1.400 quilômetros ao leste das ilhas de Cabo Verde, África, e caso se converta em ciclone receberia por nome Alex.

Prensa Latina


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2010 às 08:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Os governos e a população do Caribe redobraram hoje a vigilância meteorológica frente a possível formação de uma tempestade tropical na região nas próximas 48 horas. Países como Trinidad e Tobago, Barbados, Antigua e Barbuda, Ilhas Vírgenes Britânicas, Anguila e Montserrat observam com atenção um fenômeno que tem 50 por cento de possibilidades de converter-se em ciclone.



Nestas coisas dos furacões, normalmente as notícias saem muito atrasadas, essa tem a data de ontem mas refere-se a uma situação já de anteontem, pois entretanto o 93L já está junto a sul do Haiti, e o NHC entretanto ontem já tinha baixado a probabilidade de 50% para 20%.









Contudo é bastante provável que as condições melhorem hoje e aumentam a probabilidade novamente, até ao momento não conseguiu criar circulação nos níveis baixos apesar de existir bastante vorticidade nos médios, embora a convecção nessa zona se mantenha modesta mas esta noite melhorou ligeiramente. A nível de modelos, o GFS continua a não desenvolver nada, o ECM desenvolve no Golfo, CMC desenvolve também, o UKM não.







Um pouco mais a leste do 93L existe outra zona de vorticidade que nas últimas horas tem tido bastantes trovoadas, é possível que apareça novo Invest nesta região.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jun 2010 às 14:05)

Parece que este vai-se desenvolver mais cedo e com boas condições para:







Esta Tropical Wave vai dar 'bons' resultados...


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2010 às 00:53)

O 93L pela primeira vez ao fim de muitos dias aparece associado a uma circulação em superfície que se formou nas últimas horas e parece estar a atrair a convecção para lá.






O NHC passou novamente para aviso vermelho, com 60% de probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas.

A nível de modelos tem sido bastante caótico nos últimos dias, todo o tipo de cenários, o que se traduziu num grau zero de confiança nos mesmos. Como muitas vezes sucede na ciclogénese tropical, só após qualquer coisa minimamente formada se pode confiar nos mesmos. Há que aguardar mais um dia.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Jun 2010 às 01:23)

Este ano provavelmente seremos presenteados por alguma tempestade tropical, já que segundo as previsões de Gray, o ano de 2010 no Atlântico será "infernal" em termos de tempestades tropicais.

A ver como eles se irão comportar até aos Açores...


----------



## Rog (25 Jun 2010 às 23:17)

O invest 93L tornou-se hoje a primeira Depressão Tropical do Atlântico deste ano.

Animação












> ...FIRST TROPICAL DEPRESSION OF THE ATLANTIC SEASON FORMS IN THE
> WESTERN CARIBBEAN...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jepe (26 Jun 2010 às 01:27)

eu cá estarei para confirmar.  (entre playa del carmen e tulun)
para já aguaceiros  muito intensos alternados com sol.. 
Amanha passarei por cá para contar. e se a net o permitir colocar uma ou outra foto.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2010 às 01:46)

jepe disse:


> eu cá estarei para confirmar.  (entre playa del carmen e tulun)
> para já aguaceiros  muito intensos alternados com sol..
> Amanha passarei por cá para contar. e se a net o permitir colocar uma ou outra foto.




Cá aguardamos pelos teus registos.
Em princípio não terá tempo de se intensificar muito antes do 1º landfall dentro de 30 horas , o sistema é bastante largo e necessita de algum tempo para se consolidar e vai interagindo com terra o que lhe dificulta a vida. 

Segundo o NHC, dão 65% de probabilidade de ser landfall como Tempestade Tropical e cerca de 9% como Furacão (7% Categoria 1). 


A ser como o NHC prevê, o vento não seria muito problemático, a chuva é que será certamente bastante. 
Mas veremos como progride, amanhã de manhã estará mais um avião no sistema para recolher dados.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2010 às 01:57)

Nas últimas horas de sol ocorreu uma forte explosão convectiva próximo do centro da circulação


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2010 às 09:54)

No mar das Caraíbas a Depressão tropical nº1 evoluiu para *Tempestade Tropical ALEX*, o primeiro ciclone tropical nomeado esta temporada no Atlântico. 
Como tal segue em tópico dedicado:

 Tempestade Tropical ALEX (Atlântico 2010 #1)


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2010 às 00:21)

Uma pequena baixa não tropical com circulação razoavelmente marcada está a entrar no Golfo do México, estando agora sob vigilância como *Invest 95L*.
Mas é bastante improvável que algo se forme a partir dali.


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2010 às 00:35)

O Invest 95L, depois de hoje ter quase sido descartado pelo NHC com uma probabilidade 0% para evoluir, foi revisto em alta nas última hora com base nos últimos dados de radar, que mostram velocidades de vento próximas de tempestade tropical. Há uma possibilidade de 60% de se tornar um sistema tropical nas próximas 48h. 

O Invest 96L, já teve melhor aspecto nos dias anteriores, mas durante o dia de hoje tornou-se mais desorganizado. 









> 510 PM EDT MON JUL 5 2010
> 
> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> ...



Invest 95L:


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2010 às 00:11)

O 96L depois de ter passado pelo Yukatan e entrado no Golfo do México parece mais organizado e está nesta altura um avião a investigar o sistema. É possível que se torne pelo menos uma depressão tropical durante esta noite ou amanhã.

Tem como provável destino a mesma zona do landfall do recente furacão Alex, algures entre o nordeste do México e sul do Texas, EUA.


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2010 às 07:35)

O Invest 96L tornou-se depressão tropical durante esta madrugada, e deverá tornar-se tempestade tropical nas próximas horas. 













> ...TROPICAL DEPRESSION REMAINS POORLY ORGANIZED...
> 
> SUMMARY OF 100 AM CDT...0600 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Zapiao (8 Jul 2010 às 17:52)

Parece que o aviao despenhou-se causando 8 mortes


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2010 às 18:03)

Zapiao disse:


> Parece que o aviao despenhou-se causando 8 mortes



Não foi o avião dos Hurricane Hunters, foi um avião mexicano que avaliava os danos causados pelo Furacão Alex na semana passada.


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2010 às 22:08)

A TD#2 já está em Terra não tendo chegado a intensificar-se mais.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2010 às 09:19)

O Atlântico leste tropical tem estado nas últimas semanas sob forte influência de SAL (Saharan Air Layer) o que é normal ate esta altura em que se costuma dar o pico do SAL. 

Uma onda tropical depois de atravessar essa zona afectada pelo SAL tornou-se mais vigorosa quando chegou às Caraíbas e deixou a atmosfera um pouco mais húmida para trás. Essa onda agora na zona de Puerto Rico tem vindo a apresentar alguma organização e circulação nos níveis médio-altos mas sem circulação à superfície nem queda de pressão. Está sob vigilância como Invest 97L e para já o NHC dá-lhe 30% de probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas. O trajecto da perturbação nos próximos dias será para Oeste-noroeste, passando pela Republica Dominicana, Haiti e Cuba ou Bahamas e a partir daí a vários dias ainda é cedo para saber.

Em África uma imponente onda tropical está quase a sair do continente, ainda é uma incógnita saber como ocorrerá a transição para o Oceano.








Em termos de climatologia da época estamos aqui, 







É normalmente a partir da última semana de Julho que as coisas começam a tornar-se um pouco mais activas porque é quando o Atlântico Leste/zona de Cabo Verde começa por norma também a ser mais favorável, até ao pico da temporada a 10 de Setembro, quer com a subida da ZCIT quer com a diminuição do SAL. Isto em termos de climatologia obviamente.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jul 2010 às 18:33)

Neste momento em Punta Cana chove e faz trovoada como se não existisse amanhã. Pela tua descrição e sem acesso a mapas não percebi bem a trajectoria nem se o que ja nos esta aqui a afectar é já essa onda tropical.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2010 às 18:48)

HotSpot disse:


> Neste momento em Punta Cana chove e faz trovoada como se não existisse amanhã. Pela tua descrição e sem acesso a mapas não percebi bem a trajectoria nem se o que ja nos esta aqui a afectar é já essa onda tropical.




Olá

Basicamente está a tentar formar-se uma depressão tropical em cima da tua cabeça  
Para já as trovoadas aí até são meigas comparadas às que existem a nordeste e a leste.

Tem alguma circulação nos níveis médios, o centro em altura estará algures a nordeste de ti entre Punta Cana e Puerto Rico, e nota-se já algum bandeamento a norte e leste, sinal de que estará a tentar formar uma circulação na superfície. Como ela se vai movendo para oeste-noroeste, nada de muito preocupante deve haver para aí pois ainda precisa de mais algum tempo para se consolidar, se conseguir claro. 

Mas enquanto estiver aí na zona, de vez em quando podes levar com grandes trovoadas e chuva intensa. O maior problema será do outro lado da ilha, com as montanhas do lado oeste, mas tudo depende donde as trovoadas se localizam e de quanto desenvolvido estiver o flanco leste quando passar aí.







Não ligues às posições do centro nesta altura porque enquanto não se formar na superfície a inicialização do centro pelos modelos é sempre um bocado errónea, e nesta saída das 12z foi claramente errada, demasiado a leste.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2010 às 13:15)

O 97L permanece desorganizado embora pareça haver alguns sinais de uma circulação na superfície para já ténues. 
Hoje está um pouco menos activo que ontem à noite. Uma ULL a noroeste do sistema tem induzido algum shear e introduzido ar seco na perturbação, mas está prevista aquecimento e deslocação da ULL para oeste pelo que as condições vão melhorar nos próximos dias. O NHC tem 60% de probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical, embora na madrugada já tivesse 70%.


----------



## Tex (21 Jul 2010 às 18:54)

Eu vou na próxima semana (26/7 a 2/8) para a Riviera Maya... Existe alguma previsão/possibilidade de ter a "visita" de uma tempestade tropical por lá?


----------



## stormy (21 Jul 2010 às 19:23)

Tex disse:


> Eu vou na próxima semana (26/7 a 2/8) para a Riviera Maya... Existe alguma previsão/possibilidade de ter a "visita" de uma tempestade tropical por lá?



A esta distancia é muito dificil adivinhar se vai ou não ocorrer algo...Para já nem o ECMWF nem o GFS desenvolvem qualquer sistema para essa altura, e o 97L tambem não parece querer desenvolver-se devido á ULL, com o shear e intrusão seca associados, qualquer coisa que dela vier passará muito a NE da riviera, nas prox 120h.
Por agora há que prestar alguma atenção á onda tropical que está no leste africano..a ver se dá em algo.
Por esta altura começa a actividade a aumentar, processo que por vezes é rapido e explosivo, tal como o desenvolvimento das perturbações/TS´s


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2010 às 20:54)

97L continua a ser afectado pela ULL com bastante shear na zona, a probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas do NHC baixou para 50%. 

No entanto é visível que está a formar um LLC a norte do Haiti próximo das Ilhas Turcas e Caicos. Se a ULL permitir que as condições melhorem e com um LLC as coisas podem evoluir rapidamente.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2010 às 23:48)

Entretanto no Golfo do México nas últimas horas de forma muito rápida parece que se está a querer formar algo, mas provavelmente não terá tempo para tal.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2010 às 16:49)

Nas Bahamas formou-se a Depressão Tropical nº3, estando previsto que se torne ainda hoje a Tempestade Tropical «Bonnie». O trajecto previsto é de passar no Estreito da Florida entrando no Golfo do México, onde poderá afectar as operações em torno da fuga de petróleo. Um avião de reconhecimento da USAF já se encontra em rota para recolher mais dados.

O sistema já formou uma circulação bem definida na superfície mas está ainda a ser bastante afectado pelo shear de uma ULL a noroeste. A presença desta ULL introduz bastante incerteza no sistema quanto à sua intensificação, para já o NHC pensa que se ficará pela categoria de Tempestade Tropical dado que para já nenhum importante modelo o intensifica muito mais.















No sul do Golfo do México uma outra perturbação, 98L, continua a organizar-se, mas muito provavelmente não terá tempo de se tornar uma depressão tropical antes de entrar em Terra.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2010 às 23:48)

Nas Bahamas um voo de reconhecimento na depressão tropical nº3 registou ventos que permitem classificar e nomear a depressão como Tempestade Tropical «BONNIE», o 2º sistema nomeado esta época no Atlântico.

Passa a tópico dedicado:
 Tempestade Tropical BONNIE (Atlântico 2010 #AL03)


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2010 às 15:09)

Depois de uns dias calmos, alguns modelos querem desenvolver um ciclone tropical oriundo da zona de Cabo Verde.

Para já não existe nada de concreto, apenas ondas tropicais e "imaginação" modelística no longo prazo sem confiança, mas como são vários os modelos a sugerir o mesmo, se passar férias em breve nas Caraíbas mantenha-se atento daqui a uns dias








*GFS 168 horas (7 dias)*







*ECMWF 192 horas (8 dias)*







*CMC 144 horas (6 dias)*


----------



## FJC (28 Jul 2010 às 19:39)

Boas!

Num fórum espanhol, estão a falar muito desta onda tropical. Será a partir dela que se irá formar isso?


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2010 às 21:29)

FJC disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Num fórum espanhol, estão a falar muito desta onda tropical. Será a partir dela que se irá formar isso?



Às vezes é complicado perceber de onde os modelos tiram algo. Quando é confuso é preciso ver as cartas da vorticidade e ontem não prestei atenção. De qualquer forma é uma coisa que vai mudando de saída para saída, hoje recuaram um pouco, mas por outro lado a "realidade" evolui durante o dia.


A área com muita convecção é uma perturbação da própria ZCIT que está a uma latitude baixa e tem que se desprender da ZCIT. O NHC ignorou-a desde ontem por isso mesmo, mas a perturbação está a persistir imenso tempo e há pouco declararam a zona como Invest 90L.







90L:


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2010 às 10:17)

Pode estar iminente a formação de uma depressão tropical no Atlântico.
O GFS tem um trajecto a passar a razar as Caraíbas a norte curvando ainda mais na zona das Bahamas para norte. CMC parecido ao GFS. O ECM tem sido muito inconsistente de saída para saída. Enquanto não se formar as previsões de trajecto e intensidade são muito incertas.






C


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Ago 2010 às 12:26)

Boas,

Já venho acompanhar essa onda desde á 2 dias, e ainda ontem rondava os 60% de probabilidade, depois passara para os 80% e agora só faltam 10% !!

Isto até parece um download 

ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
200 AM EDT MON AUG 2 2010

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

1. CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH A LARGE AREA OF LOW
PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 950 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE
ISLANDS REMAIN FAIRLY WELL ORGANIZED...HOWEVER SATELLITE MICROWAVE
IMAGERY INDICATES THAT THE LOW DOES NOT YET HAVE A WELL-DEFINED
SURFACE CENTER OF CIRCULATION.  NONETHELESS...CONDITIONS APPEAR
FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT AND A TROPICAL DEPRESSION COULD FORM AT
ANY TIME DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO AS THIS SYSTEM MOVES
WEST-NORTHWESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH.  THERE IS A HIGH CHANCE...90
PERCENT...OF TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2010 às 15:40)

Formou-se a 4º depressão tropical desta temporada. Algum ar seco a norte e a oeste devem limitar a intensificação, bem como o provável aumento do windshear que encontrará daqui a poucos dias devido a uma ULL. 
Previsão do NHC para já arrisca que chegue apenas à categoria de tempestade tropical.


----------



## tugaafonso (2 Ago 2010 às 16:46)

Embarco no final desta semana para 2 semanas de merecidas férias, divididas entre Cancun (México) e Roatan (honduras). Sei que a altura é propícia a furacões e acabo de ver no site http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml que a depressão tropial quatro segue para as caraíbas. Apesar de leigo nesta matéria, parece-me que não deverá afectar a zona para onde vou. No entanto e enquanto cá estiver, seguirei com atenção este e outros foruns, à espera das vossas dicas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Ago 2010 às 16:57)

Vince disse:


> Algum ar seco a norte e a oeste devem limitar a intensificação



Algum? 






Vai limitar muito a não ser que se altere pelo menos a NW, rota por onde passará em principio!


----------



## tugaafonso (3 Ago 2010 às 10:14)

A depressão 4 já tem nome: COLIN. Pelo que vejo, apenas vou voar por cima do Colin, pois tudo indica ficar longe dos locais para onde vou. Mas, as minhas férias prometem animação!!!


 Tempestade Tropical COLIN (Atlântico 2010 #AL04)


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2010 às 10:50)

tugaafonso disse:


> A depressão 4 já tem nome: COLIN. Pelo que vejo, apenas vou voar por cima do Colin, pois tudo indica ficar longe dos locais para onde vou. Mas, as minhas férias prometem animação!!!



Nos próximos dias no teu caso em princípio podes esquecer o Colin mas vais ter que estar atento a outra perturbação que está agora no leste das Caraíbas.







Ontem o GFS na saída das 18z formava um ciclone com essa perturbação passando-o mesmo na zona de Cancun no Domingo. A boa notícia é que essa saída do GFS tende a ser mais disparatada (tinha até 3 ciclones, restos do Colin, este referido e ainda outro a formar-se atrás do Colin e a curvar para norte bastante cedo). E outros modelos não tem nada, e o próprio GFS também recuou nesse cenário na saída das 00z. 
Mas a perturbação está bastante activa, pelo que existe sempre alguma coisa real para seguir com atenção. Na zona onde está agora raramente se consegue dar a ciclogenese tropical, mas daqui a 2 ou 3 dias poderá ser diferente.


----------



## tugaafonso (3 Ago 2010 às 18:19)

Meu caro Vince, obrigado pela informação. Caso, durante as duas semanas que estiver no México e Honduras, apanhe algum fenómeno meteorológico interessante, prometo documentá-lo e colocar a seguir neste site. Apesar de ir de férias para gozar o sol e a praia, espero apanhar um ou outro dia com animação q.b.!!!


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2010 às 13:14)

No Atlântico o ex. Colin deve manter-se desorganizado mais uns dias, podendo eventualmente regenerar-se mais tarde quando estiver mais a Oeste.

Nas Caraíbas a perturbação referida ontem é agora denominada Invest 92L. Nenhum modelo suporta nesta altura o desenvolvimento desta perturbação, mas não é de excluir um cenário como os de dois dos ciclones desta temporada, um sistema que se vai organizando à medida que se aproxima do yucatan e entrar no golfo. Mas no caminho está mais uma ULL, a sul de Cuba, que complicará desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2010 às 18:09)

No Atlântico não há grandes novidades, ex. Colin continua a confrontar-se com shear, ainda tem algumas hipótese de regenerar, tem LLC, tem convecção embora desacoplada do LLC, mas apenas as Bermudas tem que manter um olho nele caso isso aconteça.

A perturbação 92L nas Caraíbas não tem evoluído, permanece desorganizada e talvez se esteja a aproximar demasiado da América Central para depois se conseguir desenvolver, de qualquer forma está numa zona sempre perigosa, é para acompanhar.

Mais a leste, acoplado à confusão da ZCIT o GFS desenvolve um ciclone na área assinalada na imagem ("Pert") mas está sozinho nesse cenário, e curva-o de forma acentuada para norte.


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2010 às 20:14)

No Atlântico para além do regresso do *Colin* (ver tópico próprio) o *92L* que durante a noite tinha sido descontinuado, subitamente teve esta tarde uma intensificação na convecção, mas a ausência de circulação nos níveis baixos e o pouco tempo que ainda tem antes de interagir mais com terra, em princípio limitam fortemente a sua capacidade de desenvolvimento.

No Atlântico central, o *93L* continua a organizar-se muito lentamente. A formar-se o trajecto será de curvar mais cedo para norte do que foi o Colin, embora sem sobreviver muito tempo nem aproximar-se dos Açores por exemplo.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2010 às 21:34)

No atlântico o Colin mantém-se como Tempestade Tropical fraca, afectando as Bermudas amanhã.

A perturbação 92L já está sobre Terra, agora a evoluir só quando regressar ao mar no Golfo do México.


*93L*

No Atlântico central, o 93L parece estar à beira de se tornar uma depressão tropical. 






O aspecto não parece muito bom, mas aparentemente tem boas condições para se intensificar. A atmosfera tem alguma humidade, existe uma ULL a WNW mas a mesma está a afastar-se para Oeste, não afectando portanto a provável trajectória do 93L para noroeste.






Alguns modelos como o GFDL prevêem que chegue a Furacão. O modelo global ECM na última saída também o intensifica bastante, num trajecto que o faria passar nos 40N/40W, sensivelmente 750km a oeste das Flores. O GFS menos agressivo.

ECM:


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2010 às 22:50)

No Atlântico o 93L não se tem conseguido desenvolver, tem alguma circulação mas a convecção anda muito fraca e afastada do centro.

No Golfo do México uma outra perturbação está sob vigilância como 94L


----------



## Rog (11 Ago 2010 às 12:18)

Do Invest 94L formou-se hoje a Depressão tropical 5 no Golfo do México. As previsões indicam que deverá intensificar nas próximas horas, e deverá afectar a cidade de New Orleans já como tempestade tropical. 
Às 10h:
Localização: *26.8N 85.1W*
Ventos máximos sustentados: *55 km/h* com rajadas mais fortes
Pressão mínima central: *1008 hpa *






No resto do Atlântico:
A sul dos Açores, uma onda tropical está a provocar grande convecção esta amanhã, embora nenhum modelo desenvolva nada dali. 
O Invest 93L esta manhã apresenta mais convecção que durante a noite. A manter esta actividade, poderá o NHC declarar depressão tropical no dia de hoje ou amanhã.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2010 às 15:22)

Quer a depressão tropical nº5, quer o 93L foram descontinuados.

Com a MDR do Atlântico em Julho a ser a mais quente desde que há registos somando a outros idênticos dos últimos meses, e com as previsões para um época muito activa devido a esse como a outros factores, seria mais ou menos nesta altura que em termos de climatologia teríamos o primeiro grande sistema do ano, mas nada ocorreu. 

Previsões de épocas muito activas que depois não se verificam é uma coisa que enfurece profundamente os americanos que vivem em zonas de risco, pois aumentam-lhes os custos de seguros, às vezes nem os conseguem fazer, desvalorizam-lhes as casas, afectam a industria do turismo, etc. Mas ainda é muito cedo para fazer balanços, muitas temporadas com furacões devastadores começaram tarde. Eu pessoalmente acredito numa época com semelhanças à de 1998 por razões que expliquei anteriormente, e esta também não teve grande actividade até esta altura do ano:














Philip Klotzbach, um dos autores das principais previsões sazonais desta área,  falou há dias um pouco do assunto no blog WUWT



> http://wattsupwiththat.com/2010/08/10/klotzbach-on-atlantic-hurricane-season-analysis/


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2010 às 16:16)

O Atlântico mantém-se a tranquilo. O ex 93L lá vai seguindo para norte, apenas uma perturbação com trovoadas sem qualquer organização, andou imenso tempo a ser modelado como ciclone tropical, mas como se vê, nunca o foi.
Na costa do Golfo do México os restos da Depressão tropical 5 geram instabilidade na região, ainda se mantém sob observação perante a possibilidade de regressar ao Golfo, mas parece pouco provável


No leste do Atlântico há uma significativa enxurrada de SAL (Saharian air layer) que afecta bastante as Canárias (e a Madeira embora de forma menos intensa) e deverá manter a zona de Cabo Verde um pouco hostil para ciclones por alguns dias.



No longo prazo, cerca das 160/190 horas quer o GFS quer o ECM modelam um ciclone tropical a sul de Cabo Verde, mas para já é o chamado "fantasycane", ainda falta muito para se dar demasiada importância. Mas parece-me bastante lógico que algo acabe por surgir naquela região nesta 2ª quinzena de Agosto.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Ago 2010 às 07:03)

Boas,

Palavras para quê?! 

Grande bicharoco 






 Vamos lá ver como se comporta esta onda...


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2010 às 09:03)

Olá,

Cá temos a onda que vários modelos desenvolvem há bastante tempo.
Veremos se assim será. Praticamente todos também sugerem que curve para norte, antes das Caraíbas, mas ainda 
e cedo para sabermos o que sucederá. O GFS é o que modela um furacão mais intenso, no que parece para já um cenário exagerado entre múltiplos modelos.


GFS a 168 horas







ECM a 216 horas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Ago 2010 às 09:57)

Boas,

A transição terra-mar está a ser um sucesso até agora (embora perdesse força), a convecção mantem-se forte já sobre água...







Bons indicios!


----------



## analuu (16 Ago 2010 às 22:06)

ola...tenho acompanhado este topico desde que marquei a minha viagem para a republica dominicana e pelo que me apercebi deste ultimo post, é bom sinal para as caraibas ne?? espero bem que sim....


----------



## rozzo (17 Ago 2010 às 17:52)

analuu disse:


> ola...tenho acompanhado este topico desde que marquei a minha viagem para a republica dominicana e pelo que me apercebi deste ultimo post, é bom sinal para as caraibas ne?? espero bem que sim....



Depende do que estamos aqui a falar de bom sinal.. 

No seu caso suponho que o "bom sinal" seja não apanhar nenhuma tempestade nas suas férias nas Caraíbas..

No post anterior o "bom sinal" era de um ponto de vista dos "meteoloucos" que querem ver animação, um olhar esperançoso para aquele sistema se desenvolver e ser num futuro próximo uma tempestade.

Portanto se entendi bem, pontos de vista opostos...

De qualquer forma, neste momento não há nenhuma tempestade activa no Atlântico e para já nada de relevante a curto prazo, mas sim como referido mais atrás noutro post, alguns modelos a prever um desenvolvimento a médio prazo. Mas nestas coisas é tudo altamente incerto antes de haver qualquer tempestade realmente formado, e tudo muda em pouco tempo, tanto em intensidades como localizações.

Vá acompanhando, e também espreitando o site do National Hurricane Center.. http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2010 às 21:31)

Nesta altura não existe nada de concreto a formar-se, mas vários modelos continuam muito agressivos de que se formará um furacão nos próximos dias.
Por outro lado, a tendência nos mesmos modelos é a de que ele curve antes das Caraíbas tornando-se um possível problema para as Bermudas. 
Mas enquanto não se formar nada é prematuro grandes considerações sobre a intensidade e trajecto do sistema.

GFS a 240 horas






ECM a 240 horas


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2010 às 21:19)

Há nesta altura 3 distintas zonas que poderão desenvolver-se:






Se nada sair daqui teremos um falhanço épico de muitos modelos. E se nada se desenvolver nestes dias, provavelmente também começaremos a ter que falar dum falhanço épico das previsões sazonais que indicavam uma época muito activa. Mas ainda é cedo para fazer balanços, como referi anteriormente, há épocas muito activas que começam tarde.


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2010 às 21:57)

A mais atrasada que tinha o pequeno vórtice quase desapareceu. O vórtice em si já nem se vê. Mais do que um falhanço estamos a construir a história. Agosto quase no fim e apenas um ciclone de nível 1.


----------



## Hazores (22 Ago 2010 às 00:30)

boa noite

já se formou a depressão tropical nº6.

segundo o NHC, se as condições previstas se mantiverem lá para segunda feira iremos ter um furacão no atlântico norte 

deixo aqui o comunicado:

...A new tropical depression forms over the central tropical
Atlantic...

summary of 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...information
----------------------------------------------
location...11.0n 32.1w
about 580 mi...935 km WSW of the southernmost Cape Verde Islands
maximum sustained winds...30 mph...45 km/hr
present movement...WNW or 285 degrees at 9 mph...15 km/hr
minimum central pressure...1008 mb...29.77 inches

watches and warnings
--------------------
there are no coastal watches or warnings in effect.

Discussion and 48-hour outlook
------------------------------
at 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...the center of Tropical Depression Six was
located near latitude 11.0 north...longitude 32.1 west. The
depression is moving toward the west-northwest near 9 mph...15
km/hr. This general motion with an increase in forward speed is
expected for the next several days.  

Maximum sustained winds are near 30 mph...45 km/hr...with higher
gusts.  Some strengthening is forecast during the next 48 hours and
the depression could become a tropical storm tonight or
tomorrow...and a hurricane by Monday.  

Estimated minimum central pressure is 1008 mb...29.77 inches.

Hazards affecting land
----------------------
none

next advisory
-------------
next complete advisory...1100 PM EDT.

$$
Forecaster Blake


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2010 às 00:55)

Cá temos então um ciclone tropical no Atlântico a sudoeste de Cabo Verde. 












É um sistema bastante alargado para já, a circulação segundo o AScat ainda não é perfeita, um pouco alongada, ainda vai levar algum tempo a consolidar tudo, mas tem aspecto de sistema com garra, tudo aponta que amanhã se torne a Tempestade Tropical Danielle, e daqui a alguns dias evolua para furacão categoria 2 ou mesmo 3 (um major), não parece haver grandes impedimentos para isso, água quente, embora o shear seja das coisas mais falíveis nos modelos.
Parece mais ou menos seguro nos modelos de que passe a norte das Caraíbas, a partir daí ainda falta muito para confiar se segue uma trajectória mais para norte ou mais para leste.







Tabela probabilística do NHC


----------



## Agreste (22 Ago 2010 às 17:40)

Com o LLCC exposto a DT6 morreu...


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2010 às 02:37)

O LLC esteve exposto boa parte do dia devido ao shear dos alísios bastante fortes, mas a partir do final desta tarde e desde há imensas horas a actividade convectiva é muito profunda, diria mesmo explosiva, e já temos a Tempestade Tropical Danielle, e se continuar assim,  provavelmente teremos furacão em breve, embora se note que todo o lado leste não está tão perfeito como o oeste devido ao shear.








Passa a tópico dedicado:
 Tempestade Tropical DANIELLE (Atlântico 2010 #AL06)


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2010 às 00:42)

Enquanto a «Danielle» se tornou um Furacão (ver tópico dedicado), junto a África temos outro potencial ciclone tropical em marcha que parece acelerada, agora denominado 96L. 

Bom suporte dos principais modelos,  a querer seguir as pisadas da irmã mais velha. A formar-se será o «Earl».














> A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE OFF THE
> AFRICAN COAST IS SHOWING SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION.  ADDITIONAL
> DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE...AND IT COULD BECOME A
> TROPICAL DEPRESSION OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS IT MOVES
> ...


----------



## RGZ10 (24 Ago 2010 às 02:08)

Boas!

Com o panorama actual, há boas(más!) hipóteses de quem for para a Republica Dominicana no Sábado(28) ser presenteado com qualquer coisa vinda dos céus... certo?


----------



## SSANTO (24 Ago 2010 às 13:06)

Sou nova por aqui, mas gostava de ir para o México nas 2 próximas semanas. Qual a opinião? Devo fazê-lo???


----------



## analuu (24 Ago 2010 às 14:03)

Boa tarde a todos....eu tambem gostava de saber se daqui a uma semana vou ter alguma surpresa nas caraibas mais concretamente punta cana....


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2010 às 15:33)

O Danielle não é um problema para as Caraíbas, e o 96L (potencial ciclone «Earl») se se conseguir desenvolver à partida não seria também para o leste das Caraíbas (Punta Cana por ex). Os modelos tem o 96L  a seguir atrás do outro, pela fraqueza provocada na crista de altas pressões do próprio Danielle, ou seja, aproveitar o "buraco" gerado por este.

No entanto este cenário merece muitas cautelas por várias razões. O desenvolvimento do 96L teria que ser razoavelmente rápido para aproveitar essa "janela" e subir de latitude, por outro lado o shear provocado pelo outflow do Danielle manteria o futuro ciclone com crescimento limitado, o que é um pouco contraditório nestas duas coisas que referi. 

Para complicar ainda mais a segurança das previsões, o Danielle depois de ter chegado à categoria 2, nas últimas horas está a sofrer um aparente enfraquecimento e de certa forma surpreendente e inesperado, devido ao que parece, ingestão de ar seco e estável que parece que estava subavaliado pelos modelos. Ora se o Danielle nas próximas horas não evoluir de intensidade como previsto nesta altura, isso pode ter bastantes implicações no trajecto do próprio Danielle, e também do 96L. Basicamente os modelos estão agora a traçar cenários que podem não corresponder à realidade e gerar grandes erros por isso.  

Por isso há que seguir a situação com bastante atenção.


----------



## SSANTO (24 Ago 2010 às 22:40)

No caso de passar "ao lado" das caraíbas, outro ciclone/furacão poderá formar-se rapidamente ou este tipo de fenómenos demora algum tempo a formar-se?
Isto é, depois deste poderá vir outro logo de seguida ou não é assim logo tão rápido?


----------



## rbsmr (25 Ago 2010 às 15:29)

Peço desculpa se pergunta for idiota mas:
Atendendo a que o aquecimento das águas na região dos Açores se produziu mais cedo que o habitual haverá a possibilidade/probabilidade de algum destes ciclones tropicais escaparem-se para latitudes mais elevadas?


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2010 às 16:18)

A partir do 96L já se formou a depressão tropical nº 7, que evoluirá certamente para Tempestade tropical "Earl" e provavelmente também furacão lá para 6ªf ou sábado, mas ainda incerto dado o tempo que falta.







Como era um pouco previsível, o enfraquecimento ontem do Danielle fez para já com que esta perturbação tenha um trajecto com menos componente de norte que tinha previsto antes seguindo o Danielle. Como está agora, mesmo assim não afectaria o leste das Caraíbas, mas a margem é pouca, é provável que as ilhas fiquem próximo ou mesmo no limite do cone de incerteza, e quando assim é, requer seguimento com atenção. 

De qualquer forma a maioria dos modelos mostra a formação de um cavado no Atlântico oeste que faria com que este ciclone quando se aproximasse mais das Caraíbas subiria então de latitude de forma mais determinada afastando-se das mesmas.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2010 às 17:33)

rbsmr disse:


> Peço desculpa se pergunta for idiota mas:
> Atendendo a que o aquecimento das águas na região dos Açores se produziu mais cedo que o habitual haverá a possibilidade/probabilidade de algum destes ciclones tropicais escaparem-se para latitudes mais elevadas?



Como as coisas estão agora, ambos os ciclones depois de darem uma volta pela zona das Bermudas regressariam para leste passando a norte dos Açores, eventualmente mais ou menos próximo das ilhas. A grande dúvida é saber o que passaria, se o próprio ciclone ainda tropical (difícil), se restos desorganizados ou se a depressão original extra-tropicalizada (o mais provável).


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Ago 2010 às 18:29)

Boa Tarde!

Quais são as probabilidades (se existirem) da Danielle atingir Portugal continental? 

Puderá a depressão que se formará nos açores ter alguma influencia para que isso aconteça?

Peço desculpa pela pergunta descabida!

Obrigado!


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2010 às 19:58)

Comboio tropical agora sim verdadeiramente em marcha, «Danielle», «Earl» e «Fiona??»...






Muita ZCIT mas daqui sairá a Fiona certamente...


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2010 às 22:33)

No Atlântico como esperado a depressão tropical nº7 evolui para a Tempestade tropical EARL, previsto tornar-se furacão daqui a 2 dias. Como tal, passa a ter tópico dedicado:

 Tempestade Tropical EARL (Atlântico 2010 #AL07)


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2010 às 02:17)

E sai mais uma onda de África a apresentar já alguns sinais de organização, denominado agora Invest 97L, candidata à «Fiona». A possibilidade de 3 ondas tropicais consecutivas se desenvolverem, fazendo lembrar 1995.



> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH A VIGOROUS TROPICAL WAVE
> LOCATED ABOUT 350 MILES SOUTHEAST OF THE SOUTHERN CAPE VERDE
> ISLANDS HAVE BECOME BETTER ORGANIZED DURING THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS.
> ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE FAVORABLE FOR FURTHER DEVELOPMENT AND
> ...










Para já, modelos a apontarem também a curvatura para norte, enquanto existir este padrão de ausência de fortes cristas anticiclonicas Bermuda-Açores. Afinal o Atlântico está com depressões dispersas por todo o lado.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2010 às 13:52)

O 97L tem evoluido muito lentamente, e nos modelos até tem perdido algum suporte, pelo menos para um sistema muito intenso.
De qualquer forma o NHC mantém a probabilidade de formação de ciclone nos 90%













> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ARE GRADUALLY BECOMING BETTER ORGANIZED IN
> ASSOCIATION WITH A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM LOCATED ABOUT 1050 MILES
> EAST OF THE LESSER ANTILLES.  IF THIS TREND CONTINUES...A TROPICAL
> DEPRESSION COULD FORM LATER TODAY OR TONIGHT AS THIS SYSTEM MOVES
> ...


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2010 às 09:00)

No Atlântico uma nova perturbação a sudoeste de Cabo Verde está sob vigilância como Invest *98L*.
Para já não apresenta muita organização apesar de ter convecção profunda, probabilidade de formação tropical nas próximas 48 horas é baixa, 10% segundo o NHC








> A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE...HAS
> FORMED SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE
> ISLANDS. DEVELOPMENT...IF ANY...OF THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO BE
> SLOW TO OCCUR AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 15 TO 20 MPH. THERE IS A LOW
> ...






Outros ciclones em seguimento no Atlântico:

 Furacão EARL (Atlântico 2010 #AL07)
 Tempestade Tropical FIONA (Atlântico 2010 #AL08)
 Pós Tropical DANIELLE (Atlântico 2010 #AL06)


----------



## adiabático (1 Set 2010 às 07:49)

Segundo o NHC o invest 98L tem agora 50% de hipóteses de se desenvolver para uma tempestade tropical.

SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH A BROAD AREA OF LOW
PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 600 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE
ISLANDS IS SHOWING SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION. ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS
APPEAR FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT AND THIS SYSTEM COULD BECOME A
TROPICAL DEPRESSION DURING THE NEXT DAY OR TWO.  THERE IS A MEDIUM
CHANCE...50 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE
DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH.


----------



## Rog (1 Set 2010 às 16:05)

Do invest 98L formou-se esta tarde a depressão tropical n.º 9.




> SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...12.4N 35.8W
> ABOUT 830 MI...1335 KM WSW OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS
> ...


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2010 às 02:17)

O "comboio" de tempestades tropicais está em marcha no Atlântico, depois de DANIELLE, EARL, FIONE e mais recentemete a TT GASTON, já lá vai mais uma onda tropical a sair de Africa


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2010 às 13:58)

Invest 90, no Golfo do México, com 60% de probabilidade de se vir a tornar uma tempestade tropical.









> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> 1. SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY REMAINS DISORGANIZED IN ASSOCIATION
> WITH THE REMNANT LOW OF GASTON LOCATED ABOUT 750 MILES EAST OF THE
> ...


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2010 às 17:49)

Bastante actividade no Atlântico.









> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (12 Set 2010 às 18:28)

Tenho seguido este tópico e a informação em www.nhc.noaa.gov com especial atenção no IGOR, pois a minha irmã está na república dominicana (perto de puerto plata) e volta nesta 4a feira a portugal. Receio que possa ter uma viagem algo turbulenta, pois o avião tem de escolher uma rota segura, talvez para norte ou arqueando para SE.. :S
Não creio que o igor se desloque para a república dominicana até 4a feira, deverá fortalecer-se ainda mais e seguir uma rota virando para norte mas afectando ainda cuba e puerto rico. Mas lá está, no seu rasto deixa muita instabilidade, turbulência. Preocupa-me também a formação de uma depressão tropical a norte da venezuela. E a sair de áfrica tem também a tempestade TWELVE! 

Enfim, o avião deverá escolher uma rota segura, não quero alarmar a minha irmã.. Para já, o resto dos dias que lhe faltam na república dominicana são já de trovoadas com temperaturas entre 22 e 32C mas insuportável com %HR entre 75 e 100%, o que resulta num índice de calor máximo entre 39 e 42C! A água do mar é muito quente segundo me contou!


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2010 às 22:06)

Paulo, normalmente não há qualquer problema com voos transatlânticos e furacões, eles simplesmente desviam-se deles. Há algumas tragédias aéreas relacionadas com furacões, e uma das maiores penso que até foi a dos Açores em 1976, um Hércules C-130 da Venezuela tentou aterrar nas Lajes durante a passagem do Furacão Emmy, mas foi devido à aterragem com ventos fortes e a um operador americano de radar que estava a jogar bilhar em vez de estar no seu posto. 

Hoje em dia é impensável um voo comercial de passageiros passar por um furacão. É certo que o ano passado tivemos o acidente da Air France que passou por uma célula muito intensa duma onda tropical, mais alta do que a maioria das que encontramos em furacões, mas nunca saberemos porque é que o avião não se desviou, foi uma excepção, e não a regra, provavelmente se fosse um furacão teriam tido mais cuidado.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2010 às 22:17)

No Atlântico temos então o furacão IGOR, a Depressão tropical nº12 que muito provavelmente se tornará em breve a JULIA e ainda uma perturbação a sul da Hispaniola, para já apenas seguida como Invest 12L


A* DT nº12* está prevista tornar-se também a Tempestade Tropical e posteriormente Furacão JULIA, curvando também bastante para norte







O *92L* não tem para já muito suporte nos modelos, mas a formar-se teria um trajecto provável para Oeste-Noroeste, rumo ao México.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Set 2010 às 22:52)

Vince disse:


> Paulo, normalmente não há qualquer problema com voos transatlânticos e furacões, eles simplesmente desviam-se deles. Há algumas tragédias aéreas relacionadas com furacões, e uma das maiores penso que até foi a dos Açores em 1976, um Hércules C-130 da Venezuela tentou aterrar nas Lajes durante a passagem do Furacão Emmy, mas foi devido à aterragem com ventos fortes e a um operador americano de radar que estava a jogar bilhar em vez de estar no seu posto.
> 
> Hoje em dia é impensável um voo comercial de passageiros passar por um furacão. É certo que o ano passado tivemos o acidente da Air France que passou por uma célula muito intensa duma onda tropical, mais alta do que a maioria das que encontramos em furacões, mas nunca saberemos porque é que o avião não se desviou, foi uma excepção, e não a regra, provavelmente se fosse um furacão teriam tido mais cuidado.



Obrigado Vince, ficamos mais descansados! 

Ocorreram hoje e ocorrerão durante a semana alguns aguaceiros com trovoada na Republica Dominicana, típicos de região tropical, embora julgue que façam parte da instabilidade gerada pela Storm 92L.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2010 às 14:18)

Da esquerda pra direita, Igor (Cat.4) e Júlia (Cat.1).


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2010 às 16:52)

Uma imagem com os 3 ciclones tropicais. KARL, uma tempestade tropical forte que fez há pouco landfall no México, IGOR e JULIA, dois furacões de categoria 4.








Foi apenas na 6ªfeira (10 Setembro) que dobrámos a metade da temporada a nível de climatologia, mas até agora a temporada já tem alguns registos importantes.


- Furacão JULIA é o furacão mais intenso tão a leste nos registos
- Dois furacões de categoria 4 (ou superior) em simultâneo no Atlântico já não sucedia desde 1926 (não esquecer que antes da era dos satélites nos anos 70 os dados não são perfeitos)
- Já tivemos quatro categoria 4 esta temporada, e anteriormente apenas em dois anos (1999 e 2005) houve quatro (ou mais) ciclones de categoria 4 (ou superior) na mesma temporada.

Mais alguns dados do Jeff Masters que acabou de postar no blogue dele:




> The Atlantic hurricane season of 2010 kicked into high gear this morning, with the landfall of Tropical Storm Karl in Mexico, and the simultaneous presence of two Category 4 hurricanes in the Atlantic, Igor and Julia. Tropical Storm Karl's formation yesterday marked the fifth earliest date that an eleventh named storm of the season has formed. The only years more active this early in the season were 2005, 1995, 1936 and 1933. This morning's unexpected intensification of Hurricane Julia into a Category 4 storm with 135 mph winds has set a new record--Julia is now the strongest hurricane on record so far east. When one considers that earlier this year, Hurricane Earl became the fourth strongest hurricane so far north, it appears that this year's record SSTs have significantly expanded the area over which major hurricanes can exist over the Atlantic. This morning is just the second time in recorded history that two simultaneous Category 4 or stronger storms have occurred in the Atlantic. The only other occurrence was on 06 UTC September 16, 1926, when the Great Miami Hurricane and Hurricane Four  were both Category 4 storms for a six-hour period. The were also two years, 1999 and 1958, when we missed having two simultaneous Category 4 hurricanes by six hours. Julia's ascension to Category 4 status makes it the 4th Category 4 storm of the year. Only two other seasons have had as many as five Category 4 or stronger storms (2005 and 1999), so 2010 ranks in 3rd place in this statistic. This year is also the earliest a fourth Category 4 or stronger storm has formed (though the fourth Category 4 of 1999, Hurricane Gert, formed just 3 hours later on today's date in 1999.) We've also had four Cat 4+ storms in just twenty days, which beats the previous record for shortest time span for four Cat 4+ storms to appear. The previous record was 1999, 24 days (thanks to Phil Klozbach of CSU for this stat.)
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=1619





*Seguimento dos ciclones:*

 Furacão IGOR (Atlântico 2010 #AL11)
 Furacão JULIA (Atlântico 2010 #AL12)
 Tempestade Tropical KARL (Atlântico 2010 #AL13)


----------



## Hazores (15 Set 2010 às 17:59)

eu acrescentaria mais um dado, embora este não seja oficial, nem sei se ele é correcto, contudo deixo aqui o registo que embora não seja meterologico intressante acho importante

é dificil de encontrar numa temporada com tantos furacões, entre eles 4 de cat. 4, apenas sobre o atlantico ou sem causar danos em populações o que é muito bom, pelo menos assim quem gosta de observar e analisar estas "delicias" não fica com o sentimento de que existe pessoas a sofrer por causa das tempestades


----------



## Paulo H (16 Set 2010 às 00:13)

Impressionante sem sombra de dúvida! 2 ciclones tropicais de cat 4, um a seguir ao outro. Ambos Igor e Julia, provavelmente não irão fazer landfall no continente nem enfraquecerão por atravessar ilhas montanhosas, salvo as Bermudas já na fase final do Igor. Aliás o Igor ainda está para durar enquanto furacão cat 4, pois vai à frente do julia movendo-se por águas quentes só começando a curvar agora para noroeste. Do Julia penso que será sempre inferior ao Igor, por várias razões:
- Vai atrás do Igor, pelo que enfrenta águas já agitadas pela passagem do Igor, ou seja, menos quentes graças a uma possível subsidiencia das águas do atlântico devido à passagem do igor.
- O julia está curvando cedo demais para noroeste, pelo que na prática deverá ser um "atalho" para a sua fase final antecipada por águas mais frias.

Aposto tudo no Igor!


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2010 às 23:14)

A JULIA (Cat1) está a aproximar-se demasiado do IGOR (Cat2) e é visível que o outflow anticiclónico gigantesco do IGOR já está a provocar shear que está a erodir e a expor o quadrante noroeste da JULIA, o que lhe deve traçar um destino rápido nos próximos dias







No que nos diz respeito, os Açores, parece mais ou menos consensual entre os modelos de que os restos da Julia sejam absorvidos pelo Igor quando este está também em plena transição extra-tropical, transformando-se numa potente depressão no extremo Atlântico norte mas à partida sem ter um impacto importante nos Açores, nem no continente parece que tiremos parte dalguma desta energia nalguma frente "vitaminada". Mas cá estamos para ver o que se passará.




Modelos das 12z:

*ECMWF*






*GFS*







*CMC*


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2010 às 00:46)

Mais um invest a oeste de Cabo Verde com grande probabilidade de se vir a intensificar nos próximos dias.










> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER IS ISSUING ADVISORIES ON HURRICANE
> IGOR...LOCATED ABOUT 60 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF BERMUDA...AND ON
> ...


----------



## wlas (20 Set 2010 às 13:40)

Bom dia, moro no Brasil e encontrei esse fórum de discussão pela internet. Estou programando minha viagem de lua de mel para Aruba, saio do Brasil no dia 15/11 e retorno dia 21/11. Gostaria de saber sobre previsão de furacões/tornados para aquela região, precisamente naquela época. Atenciosamente, Wlas


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2010 às 16:35)

wlas disse:


> Bom dia, moro no Brasil e encontrei esse fórum de discussão pela internet. Estou programando minha viagem de lua de mel para Aruba, saio do Brasil no dia 15/11 e retorno dia 21/11. Gostaria de saber sobre previsão de furacões/tornados para aquela região, precisamente naquela época. Atenciosamente, Wlas




Previsões para essa altura não são possíveis, mas podemos falar de climatologia. 
Essas datas já são no final da temporada de furacões, que oficialmente acaba a 15 de Novembro, podendo muitas vezes acabar antes, ou até acabar depois como ocasionalmente acontece.

De qualquer forma a probabilidade de ter alguma coisa em Aruba nessa altura é baixíssima, e os próprios ciclones não costumam ser muito fortes.

Para ter uma ideia, nos mapas em baixo, no 1º mapa onde assinalei Aruba mostro os ciclones apenas do mês de Novembro desde que existem registos. No 2º mapa mostro os ciclones de todos os meses juntos.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2010 às 21:59)

No Atlântico a oeste da Cabo Verde o 94L continua a organizar-se, mas muito lentamente, parece que a circulação em superfície ainda não está perfeita e o NHC para já ainda não classificou como depressão tropical. Provavelmente estão um pouco reticentes dado que os modelos não são muito agressivos com este, o GFS não chega a desenvolve-lo.







A formar-se, o trajecto será para norte rumo a uma área do Atlântico pouco favorável pelo que não deve ter grande futuro.








Nesta altura do ano é quando a "temporada" de Cabo Verde começa a decair, e se formam cada vez menos furacões nesta zona. Normalmente formam-se aqui de zero a cinco furacões por temporada, a média é de dois se não me engano. Não significando isto que não se possa formar um ou outro ocasional lá mais para a frente mesmo nesta região de Cabo Verde.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2010 às 09:52)

A oeste de Cabo Verde a partir do distúrbio 94L formou-se a Tempestade Tropical LISA

 Tempestade Tropical LISA (Atlântico 2010 #AL14)


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2010 às 14:49)

Mais um distúrbio tropical, nas Caraíbas, Invest *95L*. Para já desorganizado.









> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS OVER MUCH OF THE WINDWARD ISLANDS AND THE
> SOUTHEASTERN CARIBBEAN SEA ARE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE.
> ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS APPEAR CONDUCIVE FOR SOME GRADUAL
> DEVELOPMENT DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS THE DISTURBANCE MOVES
> ...


----------



## rozzo (6 Out 2010 às 15:05)

Que estão os modelos todos a cozinhar ali junto aos Açores a uma semana?! 

*ECMWF*





*CMC*





*GFS*






Suponho que seja a evolução da *Depressão Subtropical 17*? ( http://www.nhc.noaa.gov )


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2010 às 20:15)

Quase 100% de probabilidade de se formar uma tempestade tropical no mar das caraíbas durante as próximas 48 horas.








> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> 1. SATELLITE IMAGES...SURFACE OBSERVATIONS...AND DATA FROM AN AIR FORCE
> RESERVE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT INDICATE THAT A TROPICAL STORM
> ...


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2010 às 00:16)

Mais um invest a desenvolver-se na mesma região de onde há dias se formou a Paula.

A probabilidade de evoluir para tempestade tropical nas próximas 48h é de 70%.








> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> 1. OBSERVATIONS FROM AN AIR FORCE RESERVE UNIT RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT
> INVESTIGATING THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...ABOUT MIDWAY BETWEEN
> ...


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2010 às 00:49)

Mais uma onda tropical a sair do continente africano, com 30% de probabilidades de chegar a tempestade tropical nas próximas 48 horas.








> 1. A LARGE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM LOCATED ABOUT 330 MILES SOUTH OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS CONTINUES TO SHOW SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION.
> ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BECOME MORE CONDUCIVE FOR DEVELOPMENT DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS...WITH UNFAVORABLE CONDITIONS FORECAST TO DEVELOP AFTER THAT TIME. THERE IS A MEDIUM CHANCE...30 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES TO THE WEST-NORTHWEST OR NORTHWEST AT 10 TO 15 MPH.  LOCALLY HEAVY RAINFALL AND GUSTY WINDS WILL BE POSSIBLE OVER THE SOUTHERN CAPE VERDE ISLANDS THROUGH FRIDAY.


----------



## mortagua (24 Out 2010 às 16:38)

alguem podia actualizar a imagem dos furacoes?
e se alguem pode-se indicar sites onde eu possa acompanhar ..

cumps


----------



## Paulo H (24 Out 2010 às 17:02)

mortagua disse:


> alguem podia actualizar a imagem dos furacoes?
> e se alguem pode-se indicar sites onde eu possa acompanhar ..
> 
> cumps



Experimenta o site do "National Huricane Center:

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## adiabático (27 Out 2010 às 21:50)

Três "invest" no Atlântico...






ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
200 PM EDT WED OCT 27 2010

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

1. A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM LOCATED ABOUT 1200 MILES NORTHWEST OF THE
NORTHERNMOST CAPE VERDE ISLANDS CONTINUES TO PRODUCE DISORGANIZED
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.  THE SURFACE CIRCULATION OF THIS SYSTEM
HAS BECOME A LITTLE BETTER DEFINED TODAY AND UPPER-LEVEL WINDS
COULD BECOME MARGINALLY CONDUCIVE FOR DEVELOPMENT OVER THE NEXT DAY
OR TWO.  THERE IS A MEDIUM CHANCE...30 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM
BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT REMAINS
NEARLY STATIONARY.

2. DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH AN UPPER-
LEVEL AND SURFACE TROUGH ARE LOCATED ABOUT 650 MILES EAST-NORTHEAST
OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS.  ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS COULD
BECOME MORE FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT OF THIS DISTURBANCE...AND
THERE IS A LOW CHANCE...20 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A
SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS. 

3. A VIGOROUS TROPICAL WAVE IS LOCATED OVER THE CENTRAL TROPICAL
ATLANTIC ABOUT 1200 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST OF THE WINDWARD ISLANDS. 
UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE FORECAST TO BECOME MORE CONDUCIVE FOR SOME
SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS DISTURBANCE IN A COUPLE OF DAYS.  THERE IS
A LOW CHANCE...10 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL
CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES WESTWARD OR
WEST-NORTHWESTWARD AT 15 TO 20 MPH.

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.

$$
FORECASTER PASCH/KIMBERLAIN
NNNN


----------



## Hazores (27 Out 2010 às 22:04)

Será que é desta que algum destes invest chegam aos Açores??
Aguardemos.....


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 15:11)

Durante o dia de ontem, o invest #92, desenvolveu-se bastante, sendo que esta madrugada o NHC classificou-o como uma tempestade tropical e atribuiu-lhe o nome de SHARY.

Esse sistema está a ser acompanhado no seguinte tópico:
 Tempestade Tropical SHARY (Atlântico 2010 #AL20)


Quanto aos outros dois, o que se localiza a norte da Guiana e Suriname, tem-se desenvolvido bastante nas últimas horas, a apresenta agora uma probabilidade de 80% de vir a ser classificada como uma tempestade tropical.

Quanto ao outro, encontra-se numa situação mais adversa e sem grandes probabilidades de se poder vir a organizar.








> 800 AM EDT FRI OCT 29 2010
> 
> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> ...


----------



## adiabático (29 Out 2010 às 22:28)

Entretanto o invest #91 também deu origem a uma tempestade tropical, a TOMAS, 21ª depressão tropical da temporada no Atlântico e 19º sistema a receber nome.

Esse sistema está a ser acompanhado no seguinte tópico:
 Tempestade Tropical TOMAS (Atlântico 2010 #AL21)

Pela imagem que publicaste já se antevia este desenvolvimento e parece que o TOMAS será um ciclone grande (em extensão geográfica e em intensidade)  - o NHC prevê que se torne um grande furacão (cat.SS 3 ou superior) embora as projecções apenas introduzam esse cenário no final do intervalo de confiança (após as 96h). Note-se que a verificarem-se estas projecções e o trajecto previsto, será um grande furacão a afectar o mar das Caraíbas e o Golfo do México.

A página da wikipedia para a temporada de 2010 no Atlântico tem sido uma fonte de informação estatística interessante e é actualizada pelo menos tão frequentemente quanto as saídas dos avisos do NHC, até me pergunto se não será mantida pelas mesmas pessoas... Neste momento diz o seguinte:



> This article is actively undergoing a major edit for a short while. To help avoid edit conflicts, please do not edit this page while this message is displayed.



Antevê-se a chegada de dados comparativos interessantes, uma vez que a época em curso é já uma das mais intensas desde que há registos. Para já, esta temporada é, a par da temporada de 1995, a terceira de sempre com o maior número de tempestades tropicais.


----------

